# Travel price required.



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am going on a fishing trip to France and wanted to know what sort of price I would be looking to get there in my motorhome to compare it with a car.
Three of us are going in my Swift Sundance 630l. I am looking for a price from the channel tunnel to about 25 miles south of Limoges and wondered if anyone has done this and what the cost will be for fuel and tolls.
I think it will take about nine hours.
Cheers
Tich


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

try this...............
http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2

I think Michelin can also do the same

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you looked at this site?

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You can do most of it virtually Toll free.. 
Calais - Rouen ( use the toll bit here, about 11 euro) - Evereux - Dreux - Chartres - Chateaudun - Blois - Chatearoux then down free motorway A20 to Limoges..

9 / 10 hours driving time..

Cost of tunnel will be the main expense and fuel.. it's about 700km one way from Calais.

Heres a link - if it works !!


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you shop at tesco? Our outlay for the tunnel in July was £7 plus £35 in tesco vouchers. If you do a search on here there is quite a few posts on how to do it. It cost us a full tank of diesel to get down from n wales to the tunnel about £60. Filled up at Dover for about £45. This took us to the Mosel unsure of the milage but took about 6 hours doing about 60 mph going through Belgium and Luxembourg. I realise you are doing a different direction once out of the tunnel but may give you an idea of fuel costs.

Karen


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Caggsie said:


> Filled up at Dover for about £45.


Do you use diesel?

If so why did you fill up in Dover? :?


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Caggsie said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up at Dover for about £45.
> ...


Probably because he used Tescos for the points.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

randonneur said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Caggsie said:
> ...


With points at that price it would be cheaper to turn up on the day and pay cash.

<Edit> PS

I used to travel a lot on ET because my Bro-in-Law and I worked out a way to go free using the old PointsPlus scheme and I could never puzzle out why so many cars drove straight off the train at Folkestone and into the UK filling station. 
This was in the days when both petrol and diesel were far cheaper in France. 
Then I finally worked it out - they were company car drivers with UK fuel cards and the poor dears had been having to pay for their own fuel abroad and were desperate for a quick fix of "free" fuel as soon as they got back home.


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I have worked out that the distance is about 500miles each way. Can anyone work out from that what sort of price I will be paying in diesal if it is about £1.20 from petrol station.
Thanks for this as I am a bit rubbish when it comes to working it out. 
Also not sure about the toll cost.
Cheers
Tich


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tich613 said:


> Thanks for all the help, I have worked out that the distance is about 500miles each way. Can anyone work out from that what sort of price I will be paying in diesal if it is about £1.20 from petrol station.
> Thanks for this as I am a bit rubbish when it comes to working it out.
> Also not sure about the toll cost.
> Cheers
> Tich


Do you get 22mpg or 32mpg or what - we need to know that first and if you are paying £1.20/litre for diesel you're buying it on the wrong side of the channel.

Wait until Calais, go to Auchan and pay £1.00/litre.

Anyway...................
Lets assume you get 25mpg and it's 500x2 miles (return) that's 40 gallons or about 200 litres (just to make the sums easier) so that's £200 for fuel.

Cost of ferry crossing is anywhere between £50 and £200+ depending on which crossing you use and how/when you book.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We were over in France last week and the lowest we paid was €1.08 per litre for diesel - this converts to about 90p a litre - and the highest €1.10.
Auchen and other Hypermarkets have it at around this price but some motorway and village pumps sell for up to €1.22.
The higher price €1.22 is still only £1.01 per litre and why anyone would top up in the UK before going to France is unbelievable.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> We were over in France last week and the lowest we paid was €1.08 per litre for diesel - this converts to about 90p a litre - and the highest €1.10.
> Auchen and other Hypermarkets have it at around this price but some motorway and village pumps sell for up to €1.22.
> The higher price €1.22 is still only £1.01 per litre and why anyone would top up in the UK before going to France is unbelievable.


Exactly.................. :roll:

Unless they drive a petrol I think that is still (slightly) cheaper here, but won't be much longer if the Euro drops much more.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want to find the price of fuel throughout France, usually updated on a daily basis, then have a look at - www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr
Pick whichever area you are in, or going to, and it gives the cost at each Fuel Station and its location.
I've noticed as low as €1.05 and as high as €1.28 for Diesel.
Shop around!


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Avoid Total garages - they are always the highest.

Most large supermarkets have cheap fuel, with not much difference between them all.


----------

